# Opinion: Ibanez XF350 "Falchion"



## OmegaSlayer (May 12, 2014)

So...I would have find this guitar for a price I could afford. (Which is under  300 )
It's on an online store, so I can't try it for myself.
I love the silly shape combined with the no frills on the keyboard.
Love the colour, love the reverse headstock, love Ibanez.
Now...I know the Ibz Caps or whatever they're called suck quite a bit, and many don't like the Edge III but I'm quite comfy with it.
Also...yeah...I love love love the shape, would have preferred to save for a better version of the guitar, in the Premium or Prestige area, but it seems that X series is going to be discontinued.

So...did anyone had the chance to play it?
Is it just some wasted wood?
Is the neck ok?
Has it a solid build?
Is there room for some eventual non invasive modding? (Pick-up, tremolo system)
Should I save more and buy a PS4 instead?


----------



## Prophetable (May 12, 2014)

Now, I know you're asking about the function and have said that you like the aesthetics... however...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 12, 2014)

I have sense of humor, don't worry


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 12, 2014)

If they had chopped that longhorn down shorter than the others I could almost really dig it, especially with some slight shaping tweaks.
Anymore I just don't go for guitars that require so much space/case/case-space.


----------



## chassless (May 14, 2014)

i saw it once in a local shop. it looked solid and cool enough in person, my friend shred a bit on it and said it was pretty comfy. the only couple of things that put me off were the active pup's and the painted bolt on neck (iirc) but that might be nothing for you. i haven't held it myself though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 14, 2014)

Having owned a Halberd and a Glaive, I'd imagine that the Falchion would be of the same quality. So...

It's MIC, and a solid instrument for the price. No different from the MII RG321/421. The neck is a Wizard III so they're comfy too. 

Due to the price, it's begged to be modded so they're great for that. First replace the bridge. The CAP pickups are the same as the RGAs (both prestige and non) so they're actually pretty good. Of course you can change them to your preference. 

I bought the other two for the audacity factor; everybody hated them so they appealed to me.  Kinda wish I bought the Falchion as well.


----------



## Nag (May 14, 2014)

Eh, I like the shapes of the X series... I guess they weren't superstrat enough for most people. So boring...

Anyway. Pickups can be replaced easily. And you can fit an Edge Pro or an OFR in the cavity of an Edge III, too. 

What trem goes into what cavity - MUST SEE!! - RG Series - Ibanez Forum

so with the modding expense of a new trem and new pickups you'd have yourself a quite solid instrument


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 14, 2014)

Also add the Gotoh Floyds. Minimal routing and they fit and work just as well as an OFR and the best Edge units. 






That's my Xiphos after I replaced the Edge III. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 14, 2014)

chassless said:


> i saw it once in a local shop. it looked solid and cool enough in person, my friend shred a bit on it and said it was pretty comfy. the only couple of things that put me off were the active pup's and the painted bolt on neck (iirc) but that might be nothing for you. i haven't held it myself though.



It should be neck-through and the paint could be removed/satinized




Bloody_Inferno said:


> Having owned a Halberd and a Glaive, I'd imagine that the Falchion would be of the same quality. So...
> 
> It's MIC, and a solid instrument for the price. No different from the MII RG321/421. The neck is a Wizard III so they're comfy too.
> 
> ...



Ok, so I thought pups were quite bad actually.
I'm ok with the Edge III, still, yeah, it could be changed, but what could fit without having to make cuts and holes? 
Pickups...I would so love to put Seymour Duncan's Perpetual Burn somewhere but those are passives...I would like to choose something different than EMG (I have already that tone)...maybe Blackouts...dunno


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 14, 2014)

For direct fit bridge replacements, go Edge Pro or OFR. No routing required whatsoever. The Gotoh IIRC requires mild shaving on the edge walls. No idea if the studs need redrilling as I got a tech to do it for me. 

Also, the Falchion is a bolt on, like the rest of the X series of that year (Glaive/Halberd).


----------



## manu80 (May 14, 2014)

Saw it at a store, haven't tried it plugged in but th eneck felt comfy.Anywya sI like Radical shape (also the Glaise 7) so I'd Say go for it


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 15, 2014)

I had one of the prototypes and it as a fun guitar to play, the shape is actually very comfy (I remember the xiphos being harsh on the forearm, but the falchion wasn't, in fact, it was comfy).

Never played the production models though, still they are fun.


----------



## chassless (May 15, 2014)

http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/guitar...-musica-pilar-5165-MLA4214652465_042013-F.jpg

this one's a bolt on sadly. you'd better make sure of the construction on the particular guitar you're buying.


----------



## Nag (May 15, 2014)

The XF350 is bolt-on indeed.


----------



## JustMac (May 15, 2014)

Omega are more conventional shapes off-limits? This close to your price, is DAMN pretty in person, has the Wizard III neck and solid pickups. 

Ibanez S521-BBS - Thomann Ireland


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 15, 2014)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I had one of the prototypes and it as a fun guitar to play, the shape is actually very comfy (I remember the xiphos being harsh on the forearm, but the falchion wasn't, in fact, it was comfy).
> 
> Never played the production models though, still they are fun.



O___O
I got who you are! 
I saw your promo pics with the Falchion more than once 
At the time you and Sucmez were the heralds of the Falchion.
If it's more comfy than the Xiphos it's great because I use my Xiphos a lot.













chassless said:


> http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/guitar...-musica-pilar-5165-MLA4214652465_042013-F.jpg
> 
> this one's a bolt on sadly. you'd better make sure of the construction on the particular guitar you're buying.



Cool!
Thanks a lot man, I never had a chance to see the back of the production model guitar.
I think I only saw the back of the CommanderInChief LACS, which is neck through.
That's why I believed it wasn't bolt-on.






I actually have no problems with construction, I have my preference but I don't like to avoid playing an instrument because there's a feature that I like less. 



JustMac said:


> Omega are more conventional shapes off-limits? This close to your price, is DAMN pretty in person, has the Wizard III neck and solid pickups.
> 
> Ibanez S521-BBS - Thomann Ireland



The Falchion is a fun guitar, one which I can have fun with and possibly mod, probably reliable and good for modding.
I love S series, but in my book there's one particular S I want.
It's a guitar I tried when I was 16 and I still remember the wonderful feel.
It's among the 3 guitars I have more GAS for, and I'm searching for one that is in mint condition and not modded.
One of the best guitar I put my hands on.


----------



## Sleazy_D (May 15, 2014)

Ibanez needs to stop being cheap-o's and put some real stuff out..


----------



## Chuck (May 16, 2014)

Sleazy_D said:


> Ibanez needs to stop being cheap-o's and put some real stuff out..



Yeah cause Ibanez only makes budget guitars


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 16, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


>


I'm not a big Ibby fan but this is awesome.


----------



## Sleazy_D (May 16, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Yeah cause Ibanez only makes budget guitars



Not saying that. Actually most companies, have been sandbagging guitars. All good tho man


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 16, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Yeah cause Ibanez only makes budget guitars



I interpreted that such a cool guitar like the Falchion shouldn't have those stock pick ups and a better bridge, or that there should be at least a Premium version.

I don't think the X series didn't sold well because it has "shapes"
I think it didn't sell because the average extreme guitarist that would buy a guitar with such shape would expect better specs.
The Xiphos is a great guitar, great wood, mighty deactivators, the Edge III is not that crap people brag, etc...but better specs would have made it more palatable, and same goes for the X series.
It's not the shape, but the fact that they are sold and most of all PERCEIVED like budget guitars.



JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I'm not a big Ibby fan but this is awesome.



Ibanez FGM100 (Frank Gambale model, 1992)
Such an iconic, versatile and "play friendly" instrument.
(The other guitars I'm obsessed with are the PGM100 and the JPM P1, both Ibanez)


----------



## Viginez (May 16, 2014)

i remember m. suicmez saying in an older interview he worked himself on the ergonomy of the falchion at the ibanez lacs


...and then he disappeared...


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (May 16, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I don't think the X series didn't sold well because it has "shapes"
> I think it didn't sell because the average extreme guitarist that would buy a guitar with such shape would expect better specs.



I agree, I think the X-series was set up to fail by not offering better versions or more options in general. The entire line was pigeon-holed into being perceived as 'entry-level'


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 16, 2014)

The X-Series has had a lot of ups and downs over the last decade or two. It seems like they finally hit stride with the Xiphos but three of the main artists chosen to represent the model either ended their endorsements with Ibanez or disappeared from the relevant musical landscape. After that they just lost momentum. 

The newer range (Flachion, Glaive, and Halberd) just wasn't launched properly. They weren't good at snagging artists to use the new shapes (going for obscure, not popular/well regarded folks). They also tried giving Sucimez the benefit of the doubt again, but he seemed to drop off the face of the planet the second he got his LACS. The only major Falchion user I saw is in this thread. 

We'll probably see another reset of the line in the next couple years.


----------



## JustMac (May 16, 2014)

Whoah what's that yellow S called? Love it!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 16, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Whoah what's that yellow S called? Love it!


It's the Ibanez Frank Gambale signature.
That one is the FGM100 released in 1992. 
The colour is DY= Desert Yellow, it was available in PS (Pink Salmon) and SB (Sky Blue) too, all with matching fretmarkers.


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 16, 2014)

Get a ps4!


----------



## chassless (May 16, 2014)

^


----------



## Andromalia (May 17, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The newer range (Flachion, Glaive, and Halberd) just wasn't launched properly. They weren't good at snagging artists to use the new shapes (going for obscure, not popular/well regarded folks). They also tried giving Sucimez the benefit of the doubt again, but he seemed to drop off the face of the planet the second he got his LACS. The only major Falchion user I saw is in this thread.



Sami Yli-Sirniö has been using a halberd for some time, I don't know if this is still the case though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 19, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> O___O
> I got who you are!
> I saw your promo pics with the Falchion more than once
> At the time you and Sucmez were the heralds of the Falchion.
> ...


Yeah, that's the one I had, well, I had two, i had a gloss black one at first which I really liked, and then got the matte black one. THey were cool guitars, both of them.

As for the Gambale, I really really wanted one back in the day, I believe they did a green one, if I could find that, it would be killer, but have long given up on my quest to get one!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the opinion on the Falchion 

The green Gambale should be the FGM300
There's one in Roma for &#8364; 800,00 at the moment.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 23, 2014)

on ebay?


----------



## skeels (May 23, 2014)

Google Broadaxe guitars. That guy builds some wicked Falchions.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 18, 2015)

Necrobumping this thread after a year...
Seems I'm going to pull the trigger, but I'm looking to customize the guitar.

The guitar comes with Active IBZ CAP that I don't even imagine how they sound, but I don't expect to pull my hair, and an Edge III bridge.

I was thinking to change pups and bridge.
At the moment the only active pups I can think without going EMG (already have them in other guitars) are Seymour Duncan Blackout, otherwise I would be interested in rerouting it to passive with Perpetual Burn on bridge position and who knows what on the neck, maybe even a Liquifire.
Is it a PITA to change from active to passive pups?

About the bridge, I wonder what could fit without rerouting the body of the guitar, and eventually always an Edge, which I found more comfy than the Floyd.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 18, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> About the bridge, I wonder what could fit without rerouting the body of the guitar, and eventually always an Edge, which I found more comfy than the Floyd.


 
Which Edge? Original, Lo Pro, Edge Pro?

Edge Pro is a direct retrofit, while the Original and Lo Pro may require routing.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks Bloody 
Edge Pro then.
I don't want to route the body, that's why I asked which one would have fit.


----------

